# provincetown pd



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Does anyone know when they start there hiring process for the summer. Is this a good place to work. What do they let you do?? any help would be appreciated thank you


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

There are already a few posts on that topic.... there is a forum search option at the top of the page.


----------

